# Dumor pelleted or Purina Noble Goat pelleted?



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 6 ND goats. 3 does and 3 wethers. Dry does. I dont breed. They are currently being fed orchard grass/alfalfa mix hay, free choice goat mineral and free choice alfalfa pellets and NO grain. I have one doe that is thin and she always had been since Ive had her and I feel that shes just a hard keeper. Shes not emaiciated. She could use a few pounds on her. 3 of the goats are overly plump and 2 are just right. All have been wormed with Ivomec about 3 months ago. I am wanting to start putting her on a pelleted feed and add beet pulp and maybe some ground flax seed to add some weight on her. I prefer a pelleted goat feed and the only thing available near us is at our local TSC which is their Dumor pelleted or Purina Noble Goat. I would like some feedback on either of these feeds and maybe some ideas on how to condition this doe. 
Here is a pic of the doe http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v438/ ... agoat4.jpg
Thanks in advance!
Tori


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear dumor is good -- Purina makes ok grain too. I havent used either specifically.

Ok so much for the help :hammer:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dumor all the way, Purina can't compare.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i dont like pre mixed grains. I would just add some black oil sunflower seeds.
beth


----------

